# Picture Contest!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

a photo photo? Or a photoshop photo? both? either?
Will enter, but not sure which you want


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

My favorite picture of Stella:


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

here is my favorite picture of Boo:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here's one of Sonny


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's my favvvv pic of my Standardbred mare, Let's Go Dancing (Bailey)


----------



## shizukanori (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is a pic of Luna and her mom the morning after her birth.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh man choosing just one was hard!!!
Here goes:













I love the power, the timing, his eye ... mostly the speed you can feel from the picture. 
I have way more pictures than just this one.... bahh.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you mean we can post 1 picture in each category, or 1 picture all in all?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

this is my Mini burro Olen and his best friend Belgian mule Tiny


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure why I like this one. The angle and her focus, just a gorgeous photo. The color of her halter in that photo also looks good with her rich bay coloring.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Britt said:


> Do you mean we can post 1 picture in each category, or 1 picture all in all?


One picture in all. It just keeps it easier and gives everyone a fair chance 



SonnyWimps said:


> a photo photo? Or a photoshop photo? both? either?
> Will enter, but not sure which you want


Photo photo please ^^


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

if two horses can be in the same photo then here it is!!!


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my favorite picture of my 15 year old champagne Quarter Horse gelding "Champagne's Cowboy"


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's my favorite one of my son consoling "Tuff" after he had his foot bandaged.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some stunning photos everyone. Keep them coming, it's truly a treat.


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Some stunning photos everyone. Keep them coming, it's truly a treat.


I agree, love the pics.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Three more days to go, then voting starts!

So many beautiful horses *o* I am absolutely loving all the different colors/angles/styles/breeds...everything!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is my boy Comanche, he is the most photogenic of my ponies


----------



## westerncowgirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's the OTTB I used to have "Karakorum Gump" "Thunder"


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres my POA colt Chex the day he "picked us" with my 7 year old sister Carly. We werent looking for a horse, just visiting a farm, then I saw this and he won my heart. Now one lucky little 7 year old has one special little pony forever.


----------



## siam (Sep 11, 2008)

This is Siam


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, such gorgeous pics! I am gonna post, but these will be HARD to beat!

Okay, here is my two favorite pics of my littlest and her horse, (sorry, I couldn't choose...)


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

My favourite pic of Sacha, really hard chosing one!


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

How do u insert pics?


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

BraideeMyBaby said:


> How do u insert pics?


-Click on POST REPLY
-Go down until you see MANAGE ATTACHMENTS, then click on it
-Go to BROWSE, then click on it
-Click on the picture you want to post and click ok
-Then click UPLOAD
-Once you see that it has uploaded your picture, exit out of that screen
-Then click the SUBMIT or POST button under MANAGE ATTACHMENTS and you have entered a photo in the contest =]

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is two pics of Braidee I coulde'nt chose! lol


----------



## franki503 (Jul 29, 2008)

it is so hard to pick just one. I hope this works, if so, this is my horse Harley and my grand daughter Maddy.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

this is probly my favortie pic of eggo of all time


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

this is my stud Caddy....not the best pic...but he is a stunning stallion!


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I cant choose!

or


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Frankie503, your pic didn't go thru.:-( I particularly love the ones with kids and horses, I wanna see!


Charroit- My LORD that is a beautiful white(cremello?)!! I have a stud colt that is a blue eyed cremello, I hope he turns out as pretty as that one!


I sure hope I ain't asked to judge, I could never pick between all these!


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

nice stud and fjord


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

NicoleS11 said:


> this is my stud Caddy....not the best pic...but he is a stunning stallion!


 
omg stunning indeed!!!! he is beautiful!!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you so much! he is my pride and joy thats for sure...


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love this picture of Snapple













Snapple


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you there my babies


----------

